# Work permits



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

when we move would we need work permits or simular can anyone help us with this and where would we need to get them from.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> when we move would we need work permits or simular can anyone help us with this and where would we need to get them from.


You don't need a work permit as an EU citizen.


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

If you are an EU citizen, you will just need to register here and get your Yellow Slip.


----------

